

Who Dropped The Ball Worse? Microsoft or the OEMs? - TBloom
http://blog.travisbloom.me/post/40150226473

======
JoelSutherland
Isn't it pretty obvious what happened?

Microsoft built an OS for hybrid devices. ARM chips can't run legacy apps so
Windows RT is DOA. Intel didn't have low-power, high performance chips ready
for launch. So there are no good Windows 8 devices out yet.

We'll know a lot more about Windows 8 in a few months as some non-crippled
hybrids are released. It's hard to judge Windows 8 on bad hardware. Microsoft
should have held off on the release.

~~~
cobrausn
My wife wanted and picked up a Lenovo Yoga (i5 processor, 4gb RAM, ssd) for
Christmas, and though it takes some getting used to, I'm starting to like the
thing. I'll also point out that around the holidays it was sold out at every
best buy (we had to order it).

------
jimbobimbo
Surface criticism is off, IMHO. It was never positioned as a laptop
replacement, but rather as a tablet that has some add-ons that make its usage
easier in some scenarios (hands-free watching videos, video conferencing, text
processing). Sure, kickstand is limited as opposed to a laptop latch, but it's
there "for free", doesn't add any bulk and doesn't require user to carry an
additional stand. Same goes for keyboard. Watch some of The Verge videos where
hosts use iPad with a third-party stand and a separate keyboard - I for one
would be annoyed having to carry them separately. Surface pieces them together
without adding any bulk. Does device have flaws? Sure it does, but the way
they solved an issue with getting certain things done isn't one of them.

~~~
jinushaun
I agree with you. The Surface is, theoretically, the perfect device in the Pro
version. A tablet when I want to be mobile and browse the web, a laptop when I
want to do a lot of typing and a desktop when I want to do work. I no longer
have to decide between a MBP or an iPad. I can have both on one device. That
sounds brilliant to me.

The execution... Well, I can't comment because I haven't played with a Surface
in person yet. Win8 + Metro is a POS though.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
This sucks. The Yoga, a touch screen laptop you can bend backwards, is exactly
what I want, if only it worked.

------
jpxxx
The customer, obviously, for not Binging the power of Snapping to the Windows
8 Style that enables You Unlimited.

